# caad9 bb30 bbq



## moto142 (Jul 1, 2008)

just dropped my 2008 caad9 5 off at the lbs cause my new caad9 bb30 frame and hollowgram crank are here! new build has shimano 7800 durace groupo and ksyrium sl wheelset in black! cant wait! should pick it up 2nite and will post some pics over the weekend.


----------



## applesmasher (Sep 17, 2008)

let us know the weight and post a picture. What did you use for bar, stem, and post?


----------



## moto142 (Jul 1, 2008)

post is thompson, bar is ritchey classic round bend aluminum and stem is ritchey carbon matrix


----------



## moto142 (Jul 1, 2008)

weight is 16.2 lbs with the pedals and without the seat bag!


----------



## djh01 (Jul 21, 2009)

That's not BBQ, is it? Isn't that Jet Black?


----------



## moto142 (Jul 1, 2008)

well they call it bbq


----------



## The_Boy (Oct 25, 2005)

moto142 said:


> well they call it bbq


Then they are calling it the wrong thing. Nice bike regardless.


----------

